# NCV Milked 6mg 100ml



## zadiac (19/11/15)

Anyone have stock of this, or will get by month end?


----------



## Vapington (19/11/15)

@KieranD you got?


----------



## acorn (19/11/15)

zadiac said:


> Anyone have stock of this, or will get by month end?



Got my NCV Milked from @SAVapeGear

http://savapegear.co.za/collections...-craft-vapes-milked-30ml-1?variant=9080068035

*Edit*: Oops sorry see you're looking for 100ml

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## KieranD (19/11/15)

Im all out man


----------



## zadiac (20/11/15)

Ok, will any of the vendors possibly have some at the vape meet?

@Stroodlepuff ?
@JakesSA ?
@Vaperite South Africa ?
@KieranD ?


----------



## Stroodlepuff (21/11/15)

@zadiac we no longer stock ncv 

Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk


----------



## zadiac (21/11/15)

Stroodlepuff said:


> @zadiac we no longer stock ncv
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk



Thanks for the reply @Stroodlepuff . Sorry, I didn't know. I hope the others answer me. Would really like to get some at or before the meet.


----------



## ChadB (22/11/15)

@zadiac Lung Candy have

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pixstar (22/11/15)

ChadB said:


> @zadiac Lung Candy have


Better be quick!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zadiac (22/11/15)

Already been helped thanks.


----------

